# 207cc Roof not working!



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Tried to get the roof down on my 207cc today but boot opened slightly then stopped with roof mechanism faulty on the dash!

The wife has an identical car and hers is the same so I am thinking its an air lock in the hydraulics, anyone come across this problem (must be common after the winter!) and is there a simple solution?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Move to the correct section


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would have guessed at some kind of micro switch sticking,


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well know issues with the roofs....and they can be a right pain in the ass to fix.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> I would have guessed at some kind of micro switch sticking,


Seems likely on another forum got a reply to say there are two micro switches that control the lock of the roof to the widow frame and they need lube.......apparantly a good thump often gets them working again!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know if it's the same but when the roof on my SLK stuck part way, a gentle nudge on the roof itself always got it going again (nudge then try the button again)


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I presume you have checked the net thing in the boot is right over


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> I don't know if it's the same but when the roof on my SLK stuck part way, a gentle nudge on the roof itself always got it going again (nudge then try the button again)


Yes sounds similar will give it a go if it ever warms up and stops raining. Yes boot cover is in place thank you...............


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I spoke to a lady with the same model slk in the supermarket carpark and asked her if she had problems. She said oh yes, they all do. Her local indy merc mechanic told her it was a microswitch but she said while the 'nudge' thing worked she wasn't bothered having it fixed. I sold mine as I wasn't using it much.


----------

